# ISP3 : Repository



## lindesbs (9. Aug. 2011)

Es gibt ja im BE ein Repository, jedoch bisher ohne Inhalte.

Ist hier nochwas geplant ?
Welche Art von Anwendungen sollen unterstuetzt werden ?
Evt. auch OneClick Installationen von Software fuer Kunden ?

Gibt es hierzu Doku ? Doku zum Aufbau ?

Habe hierzu leider nichts im Forum gefunden, deshalb meine Frage


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2011)

> Ist hier nochwas geplant ?


Ja.



> Welche Art von Anwendungen sollen unterstuetzt werden ?


Anwendugen die global für alle User im "apps" Vhost installiert werden wie z.B. webmailer oder phpmyadmin sowie Erweiterungen für ISPConfig.



> Evt. auch OneClick Installationen von Software fuer Kunden ?


das ist ein Separates projekt und wird mit ISPConfig 3.0.5 eingeführt.



> Gibt es hierzu Doku ? Doku zum Aufbau ?


Es gibt ein Demopaket sowie scripte zum aufsetzen eines eigenen test-repositoeris. Bei Interesse beitte eine Email an dev [at] ispconfig [dot] org senden.


----------

